# Mike's other programs



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Two quick questions: #1 - Does anyone know if Mike's "Reflections on Life" program is also actual hypnotherapy? I'm not sure if it's more informational or hypnotic. A friend of mine (who does NOT have IBS) is interested.#2 - Does "Towards Inner Peace" have to follow the IBS program or can it be used on it's own?(again, asking on behalf of my friend)I have recommended Mike's programs to my friend but don't want to lead her in the wrong direction.Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Linda,In reply to your questions:#1 - Does anyone know if Mike's "Reflections on Life" program is also actual hypnotherapy? I'm not sure if it's more informational or hypnotic. A friend of mine (who does NOT have IBS) is interested.A: This is an informational recording, NOT hypnotherapy. Anyone can listen to it! My friend and I listened to it together on a trip a few summers back... here is the info on it:"Reflections on Life: A different type of recording. In trials many listeners have said " I knew a lot of what was being said, but I would not have been able to put it into words". This is common place. We often think in emotion, not words, that is why so many people struggle to voice their emotions, fears or thoughts. This recording by Michael Mahoney draws upon years of experience in helping patients to understand their thoughts and feelings. It mentions two equations of life often found useful when applied to the thoughts of dieters or those wanting to stop smoking. Other issues reflected upon are, the light at the end of the tunnel, daring to do things differently, continual personal development, accepting differing morals and ethics in others, forgiving others, understanding your own feelings, self judging, accepting uniqueness of self, armies of thought, three stages of healing, shadow fears and more. The audio contains 15 tracks of reflective thought. A recording for those curious about any of the above, and a useful tool in any program of self development. "#2 - Does "Towards Inner Peace" have to follow the IBS program or can it be used on it's own?(again, asking on behalf of my friend)A: Towards Inner Peace was developed as a result of feedback from users of the IBS Audio Program 100 who enjoyed the program so much that they wanted something more, even though the IBS Audio Program stands on its own. The Toward Inner Peace program briefly mentions IBS, but, in my own opinion, I think anyone would enjoy using it. I have two friends who do not have IBS who listen to the program for enjoyment and personal development. As the site states: "Users of this program will have elected to make progression in their own chosen areas of self development and empowerment."It is a wonderful program for setting your own goals for the future, dealing with stressors in your life, and overall well-being! My friend (with no IBS) who does patient counseling in a hospital, listens to it and enjoys it greatly.For more info check out: http://www.healthyaudio.com/program_titles.htm Hope this helps you out! Take care.


----------

